# This is why we can't have nice things...



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

...because other things eat them. 

I left him alone...and he's been on the hive for a couple of days. I figure he really can't be doing a whole lot of damage. 

This bee was still alive while she was being nibbled on. She eventually got lose and I picked her up to look at her. She had a bite mark on her. Didn't look too serious. I don't know if she ended up making it or not.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the praying mantis. I usually have some around the house. 

One stayed on a hummingbird feeder pole for about a week a few years ago catching yellow jackets. I would even bring him a grasshopper and feed him like a pet.

Then I had one that I found eating a tomato hornworm. That was very beneficial.









I am surprised the bees did not gang up on him and get rid of him. I have seen them get rid of bumbles, red wasps, and daddy long legs.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just had one at the house two weeks ago. Did not know they were carnivorous. Have not seen one by the hives. Also had a walking stick last weekend. Cool pics.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

They are interesting insects. I have caged and fed them, kept them as pets for a while. Kids love them.

Most are pretty tame and will walk on your finger and let you hold them after a short while. And they are carnivorous, you can feed them crickets or any other insect flying around.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I just wonder how he caught that bee. I have this mental image of a bee flying past at a full 18 mph and the praying mantis snapping her out of the air. I suppose the more likely scenario is that she landed or crawled across his claws.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

They have catlike reflexes and stealth. Probably caught it in mid air.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought I read where the mantis will prey on hummingbirds and can inflict injury on humans...


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

jdmidwest said:


> I love the praying mantis. I usually have some around the house.
> 
> One stayed on a hummingbird feeder pole for about a week a few years ago catching yellow jackets. I would even bring him a grasshopper and feed him like a pet.


I have read where they will eat hummingbirds.


----------

